# turning off sound from a 56k modem



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2011)

I"m doing a tune-up to a older laptop for someone that uses 56k. She would like for me to turn off the sound of the internet that comes though the speakers while connecting to AOL. I thought all I had to do was turn off the modem speaker volume, like shown in this picture, but that didn't stop the sound. How do I do this, been so long since I had to do anything on a 56k system.


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2011)

That is indeed the right setting. It sounds like the modem doesn't support the speaker volume function, unfortunately. I adjusted the same setting on my modem years ago and it worked. Heck, the real solution is to get broadband if possible.  It must be hell on 56k.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2011)

did you reboot the computer after you made the change to the speaker volume on the modem?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2011)

no, I'll reboot now, be back in about 30 mins. LOL, 1.3ghz celeron modile and 512 ddr ram, this thing is slow(not that slow, but you know....)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 9, 2011)

5 pound hammer, its probably got a pizo sounder on its modem pcb for ringing only and connect noise i dont think it can be switched off, stick some blue tac in it.

i got passed a pentium orig style lapy to fix 5 months ago now, i never did get passed a min of boot wait before giving up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2011)

if that doesnt work you may be able to remove the speaker easily.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

God this post brought me back to the 90s, man. Though as it's been since then I can't remember either.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 9, 2011)

AOL uses there own sound setup for the noise.( I DO NOT USE AOL, the sister-in-law does )

Disabling your modem's dial-up sounds on AOL.
The instructions below are for modem sounds generated using the AOL software.


Spoiler



Turning off the modem sounds

The instructions below differ depending on which version of the AOL software you’re running. Please check to see what version you’re using before continuing.

If you’re using AOL 9.0 Security Edition

1. On the Sign On screen, click Connect Options.
2. In the Connect Options window, click Advanced Settings.
3. In the Advanced Settings window, click the Modems tab.
4. Make sure the modem you use to connect is selected, then click Edit Modem.
5. In the Edit Modem window, make sure your modem is selected, then click the drop-down arrow next to the Speaker Volume field.
6. In the list that opens, select either Off or Low to turn off or lower the modem speaker volume.
7. Click Save.
8. Close out of the Edit Modem and Advanced Settings windows.

If you’re using AOL 9.0 or AOL 9.0 SE/LE

1. On the Sign On screen, click Sign On Options.
2. Click Expert Setup.
3. Double-click the location listed (for example, Home).
4. Highlight the modem listed under Devices in the Modem Connectivity list, then click Edit.
5. Click the Speaker Volume drop-down menu, select Low or Off, then click OK.
6. Close the Expert Setup window.

If you’re using AOL 8.0, AOL 7.0, or AOL 6.0

1. On the Sign On screen, click Setup.
2. Click Expert Setup.
3. Click the Devices (modems, etc.) tab.
4. Select your dial-up modem from the list and then click Edit.
5. In the Expert Edit Modem screen, choose the volume you want for your modem in the Speaker Volume section.
6. Click OK.
7. Click Close.




EDIT:Turning off modem sounds


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 9, 2011)

weird thing to do AOL?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 9, 2011)

Some newer modems in laptops play through the laptop's speakers, but it sounds like it may be the AOL software.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 9, 2011)

The modem's dial up noise only happens with AOL when dialing up? :/

Maybe this will work but it looks like 95 Viper has a direct link to resolve the issue just for AOL.

In XP:-
Start/Control Panel/Network Connections/right click dial up connection and go to Properties/Configure/Untick Enable modem Speaker


----------



## Disparia (Jun 9, 2011)

Perhaps the driver doesn't have that method implemented so it's not passing the modem the correct commands?

Add to the Extra initialization commands on the Advanced tab: *AT M0*

M0 = Speaker always off. May work... it's been a LONG time since I've done this.


Edit: Yeah, dirty AOL is probably the answer


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2011)

95Viper said:


> AOL uses there own sound setup for the noise.( I DO NOT USE AOL, the sister-in-law does )
> 
> Disabling your modem's dial-up sounds on AOL.
> The instructions below are for modem sounds generated using the AOL software.
> ...



this did it, thanks people


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> this did it, thanks people



Glad it's sorted for you and grats to 95Viper for the answer. 

Ya know, I'm not surprised AOL screwed things up. They've always marketed themselves to the clueless and claim to handhold them through everything, yet they then screw things up or make them work in non-standard ways. No wonder techies hate that company.


----------

